# Traveling saleslady



## FTA Michael (Jul 21, 2002)

(It's all Nick's fault. He drove me to contribute here.)

A traveling saleslady's car breaks down late in the evening in front of a farmhouse, and the only place for her to stay is in a room with two teenage boys, Joe and Bob. When they're alone, she tells them, "I know what you want, and that's okay, but you have to keep these on so I don't get pregnant." And she hands Joe and Bob the appropriate pharmaceutical products.

Three months later, Joe starts a conversation.

"Bob, remember that traveling saleslady who visited us three months ago?"

"Yeah, that was great."

"Do you really care whether she gets pregnant?"

"Nah."

"Me neither. Let's take these things off."


----------



## Nick (Apr 23, 2002)

:lol:


----------

